# GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics (Merged)



## loyalty4life

*GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=green>Seattle SuperSonics</font></font></center>

<center>11-1-06
TV: KGW
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Joel Przybilla*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (0-0)</font> <font color=green>Seattle (0-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I can't ****ing wait!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Let the games begin. 

It's unfortunate that there is no picture on NBA.com for Brandon Roy yet, so I had to borrow it from another place for now. I'm not certain if I'll be able to make this game thread for each game, so if someone wants to make the game threads occasionally, they are more than welcome to.

It'll be interesting to see how Roy matches up with Allen. I fear he'll be torched, but Roy is a crafty guy and may surprise a few by his play against a person like Allen. At least that's my take of it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Is there a game tommorrow?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Randolph needs to go for 30+ tomorrow. Wilcox is one of the weakest PFs in the Western Conference.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Samuel said:


> Randolph needs to go for 30+ tomorrow. Wilcox is one of the weakest PFs in the Western Conference.


Didn't Wilcox have a strong season at the end of last year?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Is there a game tommorrow?


May God have mercy on your soul if that wasn't a joke.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Didn't Wilcox have a strong season at the end of last year?


He did. And he's the type of player, the fatter more out of shape Zach has had trouble with the past few years. Should be a good test.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## G-Force

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Nice game thread. We gotta one started over in the Sonics Forum.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Is anybody going to the game?


----------



## 2k

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

How about Rashard Lewis vs this years amalgamation?










*VS*


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

since i can't wait for the blazer game... roOkiE deBut aLErt:

TT yanked from bulls game after 2 fouls in his first 2 NBA minutes. had a block though.


----------



## wastro

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I'm so excited for the game tomorrow night. Can't go, but I'm seeing the home opener and Lakers game next week.

I realize the team will lose a lot more than they win, but I don't care ... I'm excited. For the first time in a few years, it feels like there is a plan in place. And it feels like the right plan.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Seattle will win the game tomorrow you guys have Roy and Randolph but that wont be enough because the sonics offense is too good


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I'm certainly voting with my heart that the Blazers will win. The thing is, the Blazers are going to be one of the worst teams in the league - but they can't lose every game, so I'm just hoping they start the season on the right foot and maybe steal one in Seattle. 

If Randolph can get 25 and 12 and the guards can make shots, I could see them pulling it out. But if Ray Allen gets it going, forget it....


----------



## mook

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

man, I've been waiting to see one of these threads for about 4 months. 

call me crazy, but I think this is a very winnable road game. Randolph's been a monster in the pre-season, and he's extremely well-rested. Roy is going to be playing for the home town crowd. Seattle's just changed ownership. I'm just liking the look of it. 

actually, this is not exactly the most low-pressure beginning for a rookie. I read that Roy bought 45 tickets for friends/family. he's got to start off by guarding Ray freakin' Allen in front of everybody he knows. yikes. 

at least he stands a good chance of getting some scoring in. the Sonics back court is not exactly a defensive juggernaut.


----------



## G-Force

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Is anybody going to the game?


My wife and I will be at the game. But then we live in Seattle.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Didn't Wilcox have a strong season at the end of last year?


Yeah, but he's not better than Nowitzki, Brand, Garnett, Boozer, Gasol, Stoudemire, Duncan, Murphy, or Diaw. He's near the bottom, IMO.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

IMO it will pretty much come down to Ray Allen. The Sonics don't have enough of an advantage to win this one without him having a good game, just like the Blazers don't have a chance without Zbo having a good game, at least until somebody else steps up and shows they are a threat from night to night.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



hasoos said:


> IMO it will pretty much come down to Ray Allen. The Sonics don't have enough of an advantage to win this one without him having a good game, just like the Blazers don't have a chance without Zbo having a good game, at least until somebody else steps up and shows they are a threat from night to night.


Ray Allen is going to get his 25-30 points regardless. But if Rashard Lewis gets off, and those two combine for 50-60+ points, then the Blazers will be in trouble.

Make Allen work hard to get his, and not let the others get into it and the Blazers will be right in it.

And the Blazers should be able to dominate the paint. No way do the Sonics have the talent, size and depth to match up with our bigs.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



alext42083 said:


> Ray Allen is going to get his 25-30 points regardless. But if Rashard Lewis gets off, and those two combine for 50-60+ points, then the Blazers will be in trouble.
> 
> Make Allen work hard to get his, and not let the others get into it and the Blazers will be right in it.
> 
> And the Blazers should be able to dominate the paint. No way do the Sonics have the talent, size and depth to match up with our bigs.




No way Lewis gets off. Nate is starting 6'5" Ime Udoka to shut him down. God help us.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mediocre man said:


> No way Lewis gets off. Nate is starting 6'5" Ime Udoka to shut him down. God help us.



You know Lewis is funny that way though. Sometimes it doesn't matter who is on him, it is more of him keeping his head in the game and being agressive that is more important then who is on him. When he is on and agressive, there probably aren't too many players that can guard him. That is why in the last game at a certain point Bob Hill just made sure the offense started moving the ball through him at any time in order to get him going, to jump start him if you will. 

I do agree though that a 6'5" Idoka will struggle with him. Fortunately, so far this season Idoka has been good at getting in the passing lanes and forcing some turnovers, so hopefully he will at least do some damage to counter Lewis.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

*Martell Update:* His back feels better and he'll be in uniform on the bench, but Webster will play limited minutes (if at all) tonight behind Ime Udoka _and_ Travis Outlaw.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Tip off just a few minutes away - :banana: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

If anything this season, I just hope that everyone stays healthy. If they can do that, I think this year will be a great success.


----------



## cimalee

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Oh yeah Im ready got my snacks . Lets go . Go blazers


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Great move by Brandon!

Not the best start. Need to get rebounds!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Portland looks disorganized, nervous, and ice cold from the field. It's hard to be 'scrappy' when you're clearly a step behind the other team.

Fortunately, a bucket here brings them within 6.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

GREAT taking the charge by DIXON!

yay! Martell is in!!! nice nice nice!

GOOOO BLAAAAZERRSSS!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

They've seem to be getting more in sync and the Sonics less so. Considering the start they had we are doing well after 1.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

And we take the lead! Way to go Dixon!!


----------



## Xericx

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

woo hooooooo! doing it with a SMALLLLLLL lineup....

Magliore on the boards...nice fast breaking...my first "woooo" of the season :banana: 

Jack
Dixon
Webster
Outlaw
Magliore


----------



## sa1177

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

16-0 run for Portland according to "The Hawk." :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

What a turn around! Up by 4!

Mag is doing really well! Maybe he just doesn't get up for the preseason?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Only 2 turnovers so far. Knock on that wood.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

16 - 0 run by portland, up by 4. 


by the way, anyone else having problems with bbb loading pages?


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



sa1177 said:


> 16-0 run for Portland accodring to "The Hawk." :banana: :banana: :banana:


Whooo! Love it!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Webster for 3! Nice seeing that.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Wow, Randolph 1-6.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Put the bench back in.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

The turnovers are starting to flow like water, and even worse, Seattle is converting on them every time down.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

15-3 run portland


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

So far, the only Blazer playing great is Outlaw.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Blazers down 51-48 at half.

Again, not bad, especially consideirng how we started.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Roy 4-7...but 2 TOs in 9 minutes and zero FTs. He's got to be a little nervous playing in front of the family (and still guarding Ray Allen). Needs to keep driving to the hoop and forcing the ref to make the call.

Jack only 2-6, but his assist-to-turnover ratio is much better than pre-season, 4 assists, 1 TO so far.

Not good (not bad?) that Dixon is tied as our second leading scorer. Frankly, I'm not a big fan of the guy, but 4-5 and he's kept us in this one.


----------



## 2k

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I like the rotation so far. Nice use of the bench by Mcmillan.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

*Halftime Reset:*

Turnovers: Portland 7, Seattle 8 (wow)
Shooting: Portland 51.3% vs. Seattle's 43.5%
Rebounds: Portland 17 reb vs. Seattle 22 (with 11 OBoards; Ouch)

*Individually:*
Brandon Roy with a nice half: 8 pts, 2 boards, and an assist on 4-7 shooting.
Juan Dixon saved this game with his hot hand in the second quarter: 8 pts.
Zach Randolph finally got into the groove with 10 points on 3-7 shooting. 

If Portland comes out with some energy in the 3rd quarter, they could have a shot at winning the game. Kudos to Travis Outlaw, who has been the Ruben Patterson-esque sparkplug so far.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Ouch..Randolph is having a tough game... 4-12 so far.


----------



## southnc

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Performance has been much better than expected, so far.

As I indicated earlier, Dixon's come to play this season. Let's hope he keeps is up.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Udoka isn't helping..he's a turnover machine in the second half..come on Ime...


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

More nerves for Roy. He needs to look for his offense here.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Why doesn't Outlaw get more play, he rocked in the first half.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

This years team is smarter. More unified. Better. But still young. Inexperienced. And needs a little time to learn how to win games together. But they will win games. Portland will win a handful of games this season that they aren't supposed to win. I like this team. I hope they find a way to pull off the win tonight vs Seattle. Good game so far. 

p.s. Somehow the refs have found a way to be even MORE invloved in the NBA experience. Just great. I love how they dictate the flow, and sometimes the outcome, of every friggin game. It's going to be a long season dealing with these idiots. They're involved in every damn play. SUCKS! :curse:


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Zach doesn't have the best percentage but he's battling in the paint and it's paying off. 

Great block by Joel leading to a basket.

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

you guys are gettin like every call even if their bumped, dang refs


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Hello Goaltend!!!!!!!! Right When I Rip The Refs For Being Too Involved They Blow An Easy Call!!!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Come on, Joel, got to get at least half of your FTs!


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys are gettin like every call even if their bumped, dang refs


Just like you guys in the first half.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys are gettin like every call even if their bumped, dang refs


Yeah, right.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Dixon 6th man of the year? lol


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Why can't the Blazers pull down defensive boards?


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Do people still think that Magloire is a P.O.S.?


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

And Allen has 0 PFs...hrm how does that work?


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

All the sudden it's the Brandon Roy show....love it.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Look at Roy!! Taking over!


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Don't play footsie with them..play some D..geez..every time we get close...


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

what a game! brandon roy is takin over, why couldnt seattle pick him up...lol


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



zagsfan20 said:


> Do people still think that Magloire is a P.O.S.?


I haven't posted one bad word about the guy, but have read an awful lot of them. I had no opinion. Watching him tonight though....he has value. No doubt. He's the only guy that can pull down the defensive boards. Nice little post moves, too. Soft little hook. A nice player.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Time to open it up to Martell on the wing now. The Sonics are going to start pulling the trigger from the perimeter.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



The Professional Fan said:


> I haven't posted one bad word about the guy, but have read an awful lot of them. I had no opinion. Watching him tonight though....he has value. No doubt. He's the only guy that can pull down the defensive boards. Nice little post moves, too. Soft little hook. A nice player.


Yes, I still do. And I hope I'm proved wrong...Zagsfan, you of all ppl who take crap for any minute thing Morrison does wrong, yet you feel free to dish it out in defense of Mags? Bwahahaha...


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



yakbladder said:


> Yes, I still do. And I hope I'm proved wrong...Zagsfan, you of all ppl who take crap for any minute thing Morrison does wrong, yet you feel free to dish it out in defense of Mags? Bwahahaha...


I'm not defending Magloire. I'm just wondering if everybody still shares the same opinion of him that they had before. 

What does he have to do with Morrison?


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Man, Ridnour has become a really, really good NBA PG. Seattle got a gem in that kid. He's killing the Blazers.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not defending Magloire. I'm just wondering if everybody still shares the same opinion of him that they had before.
> 
> What does he have to do with Morrison?


Because it's one freakin' game that Mags is doing good. The pre-season games he stunk. Let's see him do more first...

(And hence the connection, since everyone on this board is so quick to condemn or praise Morrison or Telfair for each individual game)

I just hope Roy can come back in rested and take this thing home.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Great game so far!

Watching this game I had a thought, yes it does happen once in a while, but that thought is we have a team! I'm not saying how good they are, but it's a team playing team ball!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I'm sure Magloire has had more than one good game in his career. After all, he was an all-star once.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Time for Portland to take this game to the FT line. Slow it down. Get to the rim. Get fouled. That is how we will win this game. We cannot run with Seattle. No way.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Broken record time....Ridnour is really good now!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Luke ridnour, can we say steve nash jr. serious!


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



The Professional Fan said:


> Broken record time....Ridnour is really good now!


Rid has been schooling Jack in the early games... not so sure it isn't Jack just making him look good.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Got to get some stops! It's our D that is going to win or lose this now.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Portland needs a three here to draw closer.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> Luke ridnour, can we say steve nash jr. serious!


I was thinking the same thing. Hate to admit it, cuz not only do I hate the Sonics, but I hate the Ducks as well. But Rid is just flat out impressing the hell out of me. Break out year for him if he keeps it up. He looks poised, confident, and stronger.

Hmm. Blazers get "Mr Sonic" "Mr Husky" and "Mr Seattle Prep" and Seattle gets "Mr Moppy Headed Hippy Oregonian"

I like it.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Good timeout. HUGE possession right here.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I may sound like Bill Walton, but I don't care. Brandon Roy is the unquestioned leader of this team. Unreal. Blazers haven't had a rookie like this.....ever?


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Great D by Roy! 

Tie this up Zach!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



The Professional Fan said:


> I may sound like Bill Walton, but I don't care. Brandon Roy is the unquestioned leader of this team. Unreal. Blazers haven't had a rookie like this.....ever?


Ya, heck with ROY, how bout MVP?? :biggrin:


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

tie game, pdx balll, time out with under 1 minute


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

This is it. COME ON PORTLAND!


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mgb said:


> Great D by Roy!
> 
> Tie this up Zach!


That was GREAT defense by Roy.


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Alright a chance to take the lead! You can tell Seattle is tightening up. Come on Blazers!! Who do you think will get the ball? ROY!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

What a game!

I have really enjoyed watching this team so far.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Find a way PDX....FIND A WAY!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Oh, and there's plenty of room for those who believe


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Travis needs to hit these...


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Zach or Roy? That's the first two options..


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Come on Travis! One down!! BLazers take the lead!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

One down...


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

or Outlaw :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Udoka!

Holy ****...!!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Udoka for President! What a board!

Come on Travis........one make..........come on......one more Travis........one more......aaaaannnnnnd..............miss REBOUND UDOKA!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Dare we say 1-0?!?!?!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

A miss but we got the ball!! YES!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Udoka!!!!!!!!


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Look for Allen this late in the game.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Ime just made Nate look like a genius, leaving him in during the final seconds. Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Justinmoney85

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I can't believe we've scored over 100 but then again seattle's defense isn't the best in the league. However, I am still very pleased.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Ime is a pimp.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

C'mon, Jarret


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Just make your FT's and we're golden.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

We gotta D up now. Big time.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Jack with a miss. Why did I open my big mouth? Grrrrrr. :curse:


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



The Professional Fan said:


> Just make your FT's and we're golden.


****!

****!

****!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Come on Jack!! OH, miss!

Man, my tv switch to record something and I missed the second FT.

DEFENSE!!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

.............


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

We've got this...


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Watch out for the Allen 3!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Blazers win!

Maybe...


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

What the hell is going on.......


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Whoa, he missed! Now what's going to happen??


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Who said the refs wanted control of the game?


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

This can't possibly be a foul on PDX can it?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

So... Zach would shoot free thows with about .2 left right?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

If there is a foul, it's gotta be on Seattle... Collison.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Wow, congrats guys. Was just watching the ticker and it looked like Z-bo and Roy had an awesome game.

I'm telling you guys, Portland will surprise people this season.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

How bout that! Wish I could have seen it.

Cheers


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

WE GOT THIS 

this year is gonna be fun


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mgb said:


> Who said the refs wanted control of the game?


What's happening? Gamecast shows game over. What's up?

Gramps...


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mgb said:


> Who said the refs wanted control of the game?


Uhm, that would be me. Sick, isn't it?


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

.5 left with ZBo shooting 2.......


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



unluckyseventeen said:
 

> Wow, congrats guys. Was just watching the ticker and it looked like Z-bo and Roy had an awesome game.
> 
> I'm telling you guys, Portland will surprise people this season.


I sure hope so... though this one's not over yet.

Roy's gonna be a real player, btw.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

execution and tenacity: thy name is PORTLAND! :banana:


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

The only thing this effects is the prediction thread.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

One more Zach and it's 1-0............YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Game over... Blazers WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Made 2! Ice in his veins..! Wow, he is a GREAT free throw shooter. 14-15 FT? WOW...!


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

eat it seattle!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Udoka with a huge play... Zach with 30 and 10... ROY with a great game... 

Flat out awesome.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Crapola..30 and 10..way to go Zach. Not too shabby of a performance from the rookie Roy either... Gotta give props to Dixon too, 18 big ones.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

So now that I've seen three final scores in Gamecast, what is the actual final? The last final I have is 110-106.

Thanks.

Gramps...


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Woo!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

u guys just got lucky down the stretch


----------



## Talkhard

*Blazers win!*

How sweet it is!

Zach has a monster game with 30 pts. and 10 rebounds, and Roy looks sharp with 20 pts.

What a way to start the season. This is too good to be true.

This team has heart, baby!!!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Roy was VERY impressive! 10-16 FG, 20 points! For a rookie, and it being his first NBA game, there is a LOT of promise for this guy and his progress. 

Roy for ROY.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Brandon had a **** eating grin during his interview. Happy as a clam and why not, he played like a maven. good game rook.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> u guys just got lucky down the stretch


All that matters is that we won.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> u guys just got lucky down the stretch



Well, you have to play good early to even have a chance with luck down the stretch....


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> u guys just got lucky down the stretch



there is some truth to that.


----------



## RipCity9

*Re: Blazers win!*

Was that a late comeback win on the road?! I do believe it was! Hope springs eternal!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Ime Udoka's two big rebounds down the stretch were what made that finish possible.


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Blazers win!*

Yeah baby! Nice come back win. 

:banana:


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Dare I say... 82-0?

I think so!


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Blazers win!*



RipCity9 said:


> Was that a late comeback win on the road?! I do believe it was! Hope springs eternal!


Exactly right. Portland robbed our archrivals on their home court on opening night. It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## mgb

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> u guys just got lucky down the stretch


You guys just got out played! Choked down the stretch which you might see a lot of this season!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Blazers win!*

We are a defensive player away from being like this consistently, but who doesn't love this team? great heart and hustle. I thought they had us on some occasions in the 4th but we kept pushing.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Nightfly said:


> Dare I say... 82-0?
> 
> I think so!


you cant be serious, i bet a million dollars we'll double your guys wins with ours


----------



## GOD

*Re: Blazers win!*

I was real impressed with Randolph, Roy, Dixon, Maglorie, Ime and Outlaw.


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

If it wasn't obvious before, it is now. Brandon is clearly (at worst) our 2nd best player.

Darius could never have played that under control, and hit that clutch of an outside jumper (or an outside jumper PERIOD).

I kept expecting him to miss...I guess that happens when you've had poor shooting SG's for so many years.


----------



## HKF

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Great game by Zach Randolph. I am so happy with the way he played. Attacking the basket and getting to the line. The anti-complaining rule has been a godsend in the NBA. Loves it.


----------



## ProZach

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Roy was VERY impressive! 10-16 FG, 20 points! For a rookie, and it being his first NBA game, there is a LOT of promise for this guy and his progress.
> 
> Roy for ROY.



Early prediction is it will come down to him or Rudy Gay for ROY (Morrison an outside shot), and if Gay keeps coming off the bench I like Roys chances.


As far as Seattle fans saying we just got lucky down the stretch... If luck is getting an offensive rebound off of a missed free-throw and hitting clutch shots at the line and from the field while Seattle threw up bricks then yeah, we were lucky. 

I guess we were just very unlucky last season.. And here I thought we just weren't any good.

Still might be a tough season, but it's nice to start out with a gutsy win on the road.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Blazers win!*

Awesome game... just awesome.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Let's hope Darius doesn't come back and steal PT from players who actually deserve it.

Brandon Roy and Zach Randolph were really really impressive tonight.

And let's not forget Ime Udoka's two key offensive boards in the final minute.

Just WOW.


----------



## chairman

*Re: Blazers win!*

I was very impressed with how cool and mature they looked down the stretch. Even if they would have lost I was excited. Roy in his first game is already their leader. No doubt about it.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Nate McVillain said:


> Brandon had a **** eating grin during his interview.


That's what happens when you play well in front of your "home" crowd!


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> you cant be serious, i bet a million dollars we'll double your guys wins with ours


well, obviously he's not serious...but the chances of the sonics having double the wins of the blazers is probably pretty slim. If they win more than 25 wins this year (which is possible, tho not guaranteed) that means the sonics would have to win, at bare min, 50 games this year.

somehow I doubt the chances of that happening are that great. Unless you meant that the Blazers win total would be so low, that the doubling of it wouldn't lead to that high of a new number. In that case, you might be correct.


----------



## jmk

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Awesome!

Key stats:

Only 14 turnovers!

Blazers win the battle of the boards 40-34.

Blazers shot a ridiculously efficient 54.8% from the field and held Seattle to 45.6 (still good though).


----------



## alext42083

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> If it wasn't obvious before, it is now. Brandon is clearly (at worst) our 2nd best player.
> 
> Darius could never have played that under control, and hit that clutch of an outside jumper (or an outside jumper PERIOD).


Yeah, how much different was it to see the Blazers hit outside jumpers and FREE THROWS too down the stretch.

And seeing this team not fold when the Sonics went up four, six, eight points in the fourth, when in the past they would have, was refreshing to see.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Blazers win!*

That there is a GREAT game. 

man we shot like .540 for the game.

Zach 30 & 10

Roy 10-16 from the field

This looks good


----------



## obiwankenobi

*Re: Blazers win!*

What I like is the same thing that I saw in the preseason. We don't quit. We stay close enough to be a threat. Coach made defensive and offensive moves as things went on and willed us to the win. No fear FTs down the stretch.

It's so easy to like this team.


----------



## Spud147

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Okay, I didn't get to see any of the preseason games so bear with me... I'm giddy.

There's no way Roy is a rookie, he secretly played professionally overseas, right? 

The light bulb went on for Travis (and is burning like the one at the top of the Lexor) and I'm really glad the Blazers didn't give up on him... I admit I had. 

I knew I could count on Jack but Ime... BONUS!!! 

Zach looks downright svelte (when was the last time he dove to the ground for a loose ball? Or should I say, has he ever dove to the ground for a loose ball?). 

I only caught the preseason games on radio and was really surprised at how much Magliore helped. 

Dixon is exactly what we need him to be.

Webster looks a lot more confident and thank you Joel for having faith in these guys and staying on!!!

I couldn't believe it when I saw Zach pass out to Brandon toward the end of the fourth quarter. This team already looks more comfortable with each other than I've seen in years. They didn't play not to lose at the end, they went out and took that game!

I know we're not winning the championship this season but I sure am going to enjoy the ride. 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Zach was a man after the first quarter when he was settling for jumpers. 
Roy was simply awesome
Udoka made huge plays down the stretch, showing why he will be a good bench player
Travis proved he should be starting 
Magloire looked good


Funny stuff on the Sonics broadcast. Lenny Wilkins kept saying that Nate needs to go small and quick whenever the Blazers trailed. Nate would then go small and the Blazers would go on a run. Wilkins said it's how the Blazers should play all year.......Hmmm, who else was it that has been saying that.

I thought Nate coached a great game, and Juan played very well. Nate used him perfectly. He was hot, so he played. 

Wilkins was raving about Roy all night by the way.Saying he's going to be a star. He also referenced Aldridge saying he was easily the best big man in the last couple of drafts talent wise. 

I'm not going to get too excited about this one though. The Sonics are bad, and the Blazers shot and played about as well as they will all year. Kudos to the team for their hustle and grit.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> well, obviously he's not serious...but the chances of the sonics having double the wins of the blazers is probably pretty slim. If they win more than 25 wins this year (which is possible, tho not guaranteed) that means the sonics would have to win, at bare min, 50 games this year.
> 
> somehow I doubt the chances of that happening are that great. Unless you meant that the Blazers win total would be so low, that the doubling of it wouldn't lead to that high of a new number. In that case, you might be correct.


There is a much greater chance that the Blazers end with a better record then the Sonics. They really do suck.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

On the Darius tip....no way Darius comes up with the two HUGE offensive rebounds that Udoka pulled down. 

NO FRIGGIN WAY

I hope to never see Darius on the floor wearing a Blazers uniform ever again.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> If it wasn't obvious before, it is now. Brandon is clearly (at worst) our 2nd best player.
> 
> Darius could never have played that under control, and hit that clutch of an outside jumper (or an outside jumper PERIOD).
> 
> I kept expecting him to miss...I guess that happens when you've had poor shooting SG's for so many years.


Agreed 100%. I haven't been this comfortable with our starting SG since Steve Smith was here.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Nate McVillain said:


> There is a much greater chance that the Blazers end with a better record then the Sonics. They really do suck.


how do we suck when we were winning most of the game, and dont say u guys are a bad team because portland has changed and added better players, maybe i was silly but we'll have more wins then your young team.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I wonder how many rookies in the history of the NBA have shot at least 62 percent on their way to 20 points in their first game.

Nuts.

Other First Games by Guards:

*Vince Carter:* 16 points on 5-11 shooting in 31 minutes. 1 TO
*Dwayne Wade:* 18 points on 8-18 shooting in 41 minutes. 5 TO
*Paul Pierce:* 19 points on 7-14 shooting in 39 minutes. 1 TO
*Allen Iverson:* 30 points on 12-19 shooting in 37 minutes. 3 TO (63%)
*Jason Kidd:* 10 points on 3-10 shooting in 35 minutes. 3 TO
*Chris Paul:* 13 points on 3-7 shooting in 34 minutes. 4 TO

Roy: 20 points on 10-16 shooting in 35 minutes. 3 TO


----------



## Sambonius

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

The only thing missing from tonight was a good and healthy night from Martell Webster. I wish he could have contributed more than he did.


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> how do we suck when we were winning most of the game, and dont say u guys are a bad team because portland has changed and added better players, maybe i was silly but we'll have more wins then your young team.


I know the irony of my saying this is rich, but punctuation is our friend.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> how do we suck when we were winning most of the game, and dont say u guys are a bad team because portland has changed and added better players, maybe i was silly but we'll have more wins then your young team.




Portland is NOT a good team. Sorry to break it to you, but Seattle isn't either. You should have more wins than Portland because Portland isn't very good.....yet. They will be in a couple of years, but right now we are too young to compete every night against good teams. We are better than last year, but it's not like we are a playoff team


----------



## For Three! Rip City!

*Re: Blazers win!*

What a great surprise to start the season. Did you all see how happy Patterson looked after the game? I don't blame him. They couldn't have scripted it better.

Dare I say I can't wait for the next game?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> how do we suck when we were winning most of the game, and dont say u guys are a bad team because portland has changed and added better players, maybe i was silly but we'll have more wins then your young team.


I love how you call Portland "Your Young Team" when if you compare the rosters experience, besides Allen and Rashard, the Sonics really have no seasoned experience over the Blazers. That is the exact reason the Sonics lost tonight, because if those 2 don't light it up, they don't have any advantage over the Blazers. As for sucking, I think both Portland and Seattle will struggle this year, and I do believe because of Allen and Rashard, Seattle will struggle less, unless Portland has some stars emerge, which could easily happen, as Zbo is showing his old form more and more, and Roy is going to have fewer games where he does not know his foes. The more familiar with them he becomes, the fewer slow first halves I expect him to have.


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> how do we suck when we were winning most of the game, and dont say u guys are a bad team because portland has changed and added better players, maybe i was silly but we'll have more wins then your young team.


The Blazers are young and inexperienced and not very good. Of the 10 experts at espn, none thought the Blazers would finish better the 27th in the league. So if the sonics are just a little bit better then the Blazers, that means they still suck. And if the Blazers are better then the sonics, then you must really really suck.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Nate McVillain said:


> The Blazers are young and inexperienced and not very good. Of the 10 experts at espn, none thought the Blazers would finish better the 27th in the league. So if the sonics are just a little bit better then the Blazers, that means they still suck. And if the Blazers are better then the sonics, then you must really really suck.


people that dont know seattle always say everything has to do with allen or lewis when in fact if we had a seasoned expierence big man we would be a playoff calibur team did u not see ridnour an wilcox 2night they played really good


----------



## GOD

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

you are replying to the wrong person Seattle2summer


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Okay game by the blazers by a team not much better than them. The Blazers wouldnt have been able to make those same runs against other teams while i think that other teams could have made the same runs against the blazers. I wonder how good the blazers will play against slower teams. ROY is good. ROY is crazy good.


----------



## mook

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

random thoughts: 

Roy is a stud. that Roy/Randolph high pick and roll at the top of the key is going to be our bread and butter play. funny thing is that for a few years it was the same play Sheed and Damon always ran, but neither guy was a threat on penetration. it was entirely designed to create an open 18 footer. with Zach and Roy, though, the defense really has to honor the threat of dribble penetration. 

Ime is a flash in the pan. yeah, I loved seeing him get that rebound, and he made a couple of other decent plays, but his defense was no better than Outlaw's, and that's supposed to be the reason we're starting him over Outlaw. matching 6'5 Ime at SF up against 6'10 Rashard Lewis isn't a good long-term solution. 

loved seeing Nate bench Zach in the first quarter for not playing in the post. now that we actually have depth at PF, that's a legitimate threat this year. last year Nate pretty much had to put up with Zach doing whatever he wanted. the results in quarters 2-4 said it all. 

I actually felt a little sorry for Wilcox as Randolph just Shaqed his way into Wilcox's space, bowling him back, making the shot and drawing the blocking foul. man it used to piss me off when Shaq got away with that all the time. I think I can learn to live with it. 

Jack disappointed me a little. he just couldn't contain Ridnour, and the league is moving toward speedy guards just like Ridnour. Jack would've been an ideal PG for our team around 2000, though. to his credit, he never, ever over dribbles the ball. 

Outlaw's earned the starting position. he didn't score much, but he just looked good out there tonight. he alters a lot of shots, and his shot looks better this year. there's still a "deer in the headlights" quality to his offense--he ain't exactly a creative passer. but I think I found a little hope for him somewhere deep down in me. 

if Miles were playing, we would've creamed these Sonics. don't get me wrong--I still want him gone--but we are completely outclassed almost every night at the SF position until Webster or Outlaw really break out. 

running Zach at center rarely worked last year, so I'm surprised it did now. however, maybe I shouldn't be. last year the center position was a MUST for us to make up for the rebounding and defense we were losing at the guard positions. not so much an issue this year. I'm not sold we can run Zach at center against San Antonio or Miami, but Phoenix? New Jersey? Maybe. Maybe.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> people that dont know seattle always say everything has to do with allen or lewis when in fact if we had a seasoned expierence big man we would be a playoff calibur team did u not see ridnour an wilcox 2night they played really good


Troll elsewhere. 

Great game tonight. We played awesome. I was very impressed that the guys didn't fold under pressure.

Obviously Zach is back in form. Roy is outstanding. The guy is the complete package. His defense was also very impressive. For him to come into Seattle, first game of his career, home crowd, AND against Ray Allen... Amazing... Simply amazing.

Do you all really think it will be hard for this team to play like this consistently? Zach may not score 29... Roy may not get 20... but I think Jack played his game... Outlaw contributed like he should... Dixon was a sparkplug. 

I just can't wait for Martell to come back at full strength. Adding that outside threat will help spread the floor and open up the paint for Zach a bit more. 

I think the biggest difference is having someone you can go to when you need points. Roy is that man. The way he just took over at the end of the third was very impressive.

I can't wait until Friday...


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> people that dont know seattle always say everything has to do with allen or lewis when in fact if we had a seasoned expierence big man we would be a playoff calibur team did u not see ridnour an wilcox 2night they played really good



While I agree with you that Wilcox and Ridnour had good games tonight, the fact remains that those 2 guys are not going to carry your team, and those 2 guys are primarily offensive players. Who on the Sonics is going to stop anybody from scoring? Who is going to get the tough boards when it counts? Not Ridnour. Not Wilcox. Seattle needs more guys like Fortson, who do not need to shoot, and do the other things necessary needed to win, like procuring more posessions, defending the paint, getting key rebounds. Seattle has more then enough scorers.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



hasoos said:


> While I agree with you that Wilcox and Ridnour had good games tonight, the fact remains that those 2 guys are not going to carry your team, and those 2 guys are primarily offensive players. Who on the Sonics is going to stop anybody from scoring? Who is going to get the tough boards when it counts? Not Ridnour. Not Wilcox. Seattle needs more guys like Fortson, who do not need to shoot, and do the other things necessary needed to win, like procuring more posessions, defending the paint, getting key rebounds. Seattle has more then enough scorers.


did you miss the fact that i just said if we had experienced big men we would be good


----------



## wastro

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Exciting to see the team pull one out tonight. Good news from the box score, too.

14 turnovers (-6 from the pre-season)
55% from the field
80% from the line
40-34 rebound advantage

You can't take much from one game; the people saying they wouldn't do this against better teams ... well, to them, I say look at how the Blazers played Detroit twice last season, or SA in Portland, or the Lakers in both PDX games, etc ... 

This team has a lot more fight and heart than last season's squad. I was happy to see it, and ... well, it was a good start to what might be a long season. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mook said:


> if Miles were playing, we would've creamed these Sonics. don't get me wrong--I still want him gone--but we are completely outclassed almost every night at the SF position until Webster or Outlaw really break out.


honestly, how can you say that? Miles doesn't spread the offense, he doesn't play smart defense, and he's not reliable.

Miles isn't a good enough shooter to make enough of a difference on this team anymore.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> Nightfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I say... 82-0?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> you cant be serious, i bet a million dollars we'll double your guys wins with ours
Click to expand...

I am totally serious!!!

Woo!!!!


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> did you miss the fact that i just said if we had experienced big men we would be good



There is a difference between experienced, and getting it done freind. Wilcox has been in the league 4 years, that is more then enough "experience" to be considered a vet in the league. The flat out fact he doesn't do the dirty work that Seattle needs with scorers already in place. The experienced big men makes no amends for Luke Ridnours inability to do anything but score, and even doing that he is sketchy, as he is a point guard. Danny Fortson did what was needed. That was two seasons ago and the team chose to run him out of town rather then keep him. That was also the last time amazingly enough that Seattle was a legit playoff team.


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



hasoos said:


> There is a difference between experienced, and getting it done freind. Wilcox has been in the league 4 years, that is more then enough "experience" to be considered a vet in the league. The flat out fact he doesn't do the dirty work that Seattle needs with scorers already in place. The experienced big men makes no amends for Luke Ridnours inability to do anything but score, and even doing that he is sketchy, as he is a point guard. Danny Fortson did what was needed. That was two seasons ago and the team chose to run him out of town rather then keep him. That was also the last time amazingly enough that Seattle was a legit playoff team.



Fortson is still a Sonic. Did you mean James?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> Fortson is still a Sonic. Did you mean James?



Hell I thought Forston was out of the league I had not heard his name in so long. Oh well thats what you get for not reading the box score I guess.

BTW you know it always helps to have a front line player who is in their contract year when they are normally a pile of crap (Jerome James)...


----------



## mook

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> honestly, how can you say that? Miles doesn't spread the offense, he doesn't play smart defense, and he's not reliable.
> 
> Miles isn't a good enough shooter to make enough of a difference on this team anymore.


we really didn't get much shooting from the SF position tonight, yet still won. however, we could've used his ability to slash, and also to defend guys like Lewis. 

mostly, though, I'm saying we could really use a starting-quality small forward right now. Miles is the only SF on our roster who you could put on Lewis, Carmello, Marion, LeBron or Kirelenko and have even a small hope of not getting completely clobbered at the position. 

if Ruben Patterson, Viktor Khryapa or the 2000 version of Detlef Shrempf or Stacey Augmon were on this team, it'd be his starting position to lose.


----------



## Nate Dogg

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I was just astonished with Zebo's awkward/falling down shot in the fourth. He got the shot off at the buzzer. Ime and Mag really impressed me. Woot! Good win. :clap: 
I hope they can break the traditional 4th quarter fallout which the Blazers have nortoriously have done in thte past.


----------



## wastro

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Nate Dogg said:


> I hope they can break the traditional 4th quarter fallout which the Blazers have nortoriously have done in thte past.


Well, they were down by 9 in that final quarter, and they won. Sooo ... it's a start, right?


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mook said:


> we really didn't get much shooting from the SF position tonight, yet still won. however, we could've used his ability to slash, and also to defend guys like Lewis.


darius doesn't play defense very well against guys like Rashard.


> mostly, though, I'm saying we could really use a starting-quality small forward right now. Miles is the only SF on our roster who you could put on Lewis, Carmello, Marion, LeBron or Kirelenko and have even a small hope of not getting completely clobbered at the position.


no he's not. darius isn't someone we can put on those guys and not get completely clobbered. he's a pathetic excuse for a defensive player. 



> if Ruben Patterson, Viktor Khryapa or the 2000 version of Detlef Shrempf or Stacey Augmon were on this team, it'd be his starting position to lose.


playing within the system is as important (if not more) than being able to play defense good.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



hasoos said:


> There is a difference between experienced, and getting it done freind. Wilcox has been in the league 4 years, that is more then enough "experience" to be considered a vet in the league. The flat out fact he doesn't do the dirty work that Seattle needs with scorers already in place. The experienced big men makes no amends for Luke Ridnours inability to do anything but score, and even doing that he is sketchy, as he is a point guard. Danny Fortson did what was needed. That was two seasons ago and the team chose to run him out of town rather then keep him. That was also the last time amazingly enough that Seattle was a legit playoff team.


well to this day i will never understand why seattle got rid of Jerome James he loved it here and he did that dirty work your talkin about, now he is just collecting dust on NY bench. On an off note i still am i fan of any team from the northwest so if portland goes far i'll be cheerin for them.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Blazers win!*



For Three! Rip City! said:


> What a great surprise to start the season. Did you all see how happy Patterson looked after the game? I don't blame him. They couldn't have scripted it better.
> 
> Dare I say I can't wait for the next game?


I can't wait, either. And it's been A LONG TIME since I've been able to say that.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Blazers win!*

I am so proud of the guys I just want to rub this one in the faces of all those who doubted them (national media hacks, local media hacks, and even some people here). But I do realize this was just one game, so I will hold off on that for now.

What. A. GAME!

PBF


----------



## barfo

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I'm a happy blazer fan tonight, but if there was one thing I'd like to see improved, it would just be getting back on defense. Drove me nuts to see the Seattle guys repeatedly running past our guys as we strolled back. They only have one place to score, how hard is it to figure out which direction they are going to go when they get the ball?

barfo


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



mook said:


> we really didn't get much shooting from the SF position tonight, yet still won. however, we could've used his ability to slash, and also to defend guys like Lewis.
> 
> mostly, though, I'm saying we could really use a starting-quality small forward right now. Miles is the only SF on our roster who you could put on Lewis, Carmello, Marion, LeBron or Kirelenko and have even a small hope of not getting completely clobbered at the position.
> 
> if Ruben Patterson, Viktor Khryapa or the 2000 version of Detlef Shrempf or Stacey Augmon were on this team, it'd be his starting position to lose.


Detlef and Augmon maybe. Patterson and Kryapa? Doubt it, as they have never claimed a starting SF position unquestioned in their careers.


----------



## Tince

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

Loved the effort!!! Last years team would have folded up in a couple different situations.


----------



## Tince

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Seattle2Finals said:


> you cant be serious, i bet a million dollars we'll double your guys wins with ours


 Seattle will have twice as many wins as Portland? How much do you want to bet?


----------



## wastro

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



barfo said:


> I'm a happy blazer fan tonight, but if there was one thing I'd like to see improved, it would just be getting back on defense. Drove me nuts to see the Seattle guys repeatedly running past our guys as we strolled back. They only have one place to score, how hard is it to figure out which direction they are going to go when they get the ball?
> 
> barfo


Last season, it was like clockwork: Zach throws up a wild shot, other team gets a rebound and runs back, Zach lags and complains about a no-call, other team scores.

I didn't see TOO much of it tonight, but Seattle had their runs, so it's not like the Blazers were perfect, either.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

So many pros....

First game of the season was a 100 + game...

While being away...

And a win...

And Zach and ROY were badasses and really aside from our centers not doing anything spectacular, everyone played pretty well.

Now, get Martell healthy and back into the lineup and we are set for some good times.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

dare i say 200o lakers..zach=shaq..roy=kobe...martell=glen rice? haha j/p,but thats a sick trio + throw in aldridge and travis and jack...solid solid core.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



MAS RipCity said:


> dare i say 200o lakers..zach=shaq..roy=kobe...martell=glen rice? haha j/p


Yeah, but who's A.C. Green? Without a person like Green, we are going nowhere.


----------



## Redbeard

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*

I can't remember ever being able to trust a Blazers team in the fourth quarter, but this team is as close as ever. Even Clyde, Terry, Kiki, and Cliff would still fall apart.

These guys just didn't quit and it was great to watch. 

I really have to give Nate props as a coach. He really understands what he has in his players and what he needs on the floor. I was about to question why he took Zach out and then Ime got that rebound and basically gave us the advantage. Nate manages his timeouts well and made some great timely substitutions.

Zach is a freakin animal. I knew he still had it, he just needed a coach that he could respect. Sorry Cheeks.

Prichardson, thank you for going after ROY. Great decision.

Dixon looked like he made some progression since last season. He seems to be playing smarter and making better decisions. Maybe he just doesn't feel like he is the best on the team, like he tended to show last year. If he keeps this up, we may be able to make a major trade packaging him with Jamaal or Miles.

Jack made some really questionable passes to Zach under the hoop, but he also controlled the ball while getting down deep. Playing 41 minutes is a good sign that he is healthy and recovered from surgery. Glad to see he has endurance.

Joel, Mags, and Raef weren't much of a factor. Looked like Mags is getting the feel for his position on the team, which he didn't have all preseason. I think he was underestimated Zach's role when he first knew he was joinging the team. Seemed like he thought he was going to have to pick up Zach's slack and when that didn't become the case, it is taking him time to figure out what to do.

Glad to see Martell get on the floor. He may not be 100%, but it is better to have him active.


WAY TO GO BLAZERS!
You will definately make Portland proud with this kind of play and will have the Rose Garden packed by mid-season. Keep it up!


----------



## southnc

Can't ask for a better way to start the season, with an away game win!

Roy plays like vet, and ZBo and Dixon brought their "A" games.

Good stuff! :clap:


----------



## mook

things that surprised me after thinking about it this morning:

Randolph actually dove on the floor for loose balls. twice. 

Dixon took a charge.

Ray Allen missed a really open 3 to lose the game. say what you want, fellow Blazerites, but we definitely got a little lucky. 

the headline in the NBA section of the Idaho Statesman said, "Randolph's 30 Leads Blazers to Win." I don't think the Blazers got one single headline all last season in my local paper's game recaps. we always had the three sentence stories: "(Insert opponent player) torched the Blazers for 30 last night, in a 107-80 (insert opponent) win. (Other opponent player) also went for a career high of (insert ridiculous number) points/rebounds/assists. Randolph scored 19 for the Blazers." 

yeah, it's only one game, but we actually have a winning record. when was the last time that happened? two years ago? three?


----------



## wastro

mook said:


> things that surprised me after thinking about it this morning:
> 
> Randolph actually dove on the floor for loose balls. twice.
> 
> Dixon took a charge.


This team is doing the small things and hustling. Between the Seattle game and the pre-season contests I saw, it looks more like Nate's team this year than at any point last season. It's just great to see.


----------



## rx2web

Oh it's a good morning isn't it? Watched the game last night and I just have to add to everyone else's comments about the game...

1. I grumbled when Z-bo shot his first 4 or five shots from outside. My thoughts? "What the Hell!", but as everyone has said, second quarter on it was a different Z-bo. Down in the paint banging and scrapin. One thing that has been missing from his game for the last two years was the rebound tip in. It was something he excelled at in his first seasons and one of the reasons he started to replace Wallace. I saw some of this from Z last night. Way to go my friend.

2. I wasn't a Roy fan. He really didn't seem to impress me in preseason. The game I went to it just looked like he disappeared and wasn't there. Tonight, he was not only there, he was in charge. Without a doubt, by end of the season everyone will be calling this Roy's Team. Consider me a fan now roy.

3. Outside shooters + Spacing = better shots from Zach. When we had Martell and Dixon and Roy in the game with Zach, they spaced better being outside threats which kept Seattle from clogging the lane too heavily. This made Zachs work much easier. Zach is a monster against single coverage, hell he's a monster when double teamed. But the last couple seasons, he's been frustrated when he gets the ball and finds 4 and 5 opponent jersey's trying to block him.

4. Effort effort effort. It didn't feel like we had a single player who was taking the night off. perhaps this means that last night was the best we can do? Or it could mean that Nates preaching about busting their butts is finally taking hold. Ime with the key rebounds, Zach diving to the floor, Roy in Allens face on defense... Even if we had lost, I would have loved this game because of the effort we put into it. This is a team people can root for.

5. So that's what it's like to draft an NBA ready player who's had 4 years of college. Interesting. We might need to think about doing that some more.

6. I see Martell being where Roy is now in 2 years. Confident, in command, skilled. Roy got his experience in college, Martell is getting it on the NBA floor. But in 2 years Martell will have the confidence and command to go with his shooting skill. The pair will be a duo to recon with. Watch out NBA.


----------



## Trader Ed

http://www.nba.com/games/20061101/PORSEA/boxscore.html

Anyone else concerned about the minutes for Roy and Jack? ... 46-47 minutes is way too much over hte coarse of a season

We shall see if it hurts against GS


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Trader Bob said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20061101/PORSEA/boxscore.html
> 
> Anyone else concerned about the minutes for Roy and Jack? ... 46-47 minutes is way too much over hte coarse of a season
> 
> We shall see if it hurts against GS



I'm still on high from the game I really didn't look at that. But you are right, those are big mins for young players. The Blazers need one more solid back up PG (10-15 mins a game) to help in the rotation.

Something to worry about . . . some other time . . .for now, I'm still enjoying the after-glow mood of an excting and fun win . . . what a game last night.


----------



## mgb

Roy didn't play near that many mins. Something is off. It shows on the Oregonian site that Roy had 35 mins. I know he was out for more than two mins of the game.


----------



## mgb

Trader Bob said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20061101/PORSEA/boxscore.html
> 
> Anyone else concerned about the minutes for Roy and Jack? ... 46-47 minutes is way too much over hte coarse of a season
> 
> We shall see if it hurts against GS


The mins add up to 289 mins. That is 49 mins longer than it should be.


----------



## GOD

Trader Bob said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20061101/PORSEA/boxscore.html
> 
> Anyone else concerned about the minutes for Roy and Jack? ... 46-47 minutes is way too much over hte coarse of a season
> 
> We shall see if it hurts against GS


When Webster comes back full strength, he will play more not only at SF, but also at SG. When he plays 20 min at sg per game, ten min of that Roy will be on the bench and ten min of that Jack will be on the bench and roy will play point. You combine that dixon, ime and dickau taking sparce minutes and we will see Jack and Roy average closer to 35 min per game by years end. Also, when the blazers are not in the game at the end, Nate will sit Jack and Roy. I'm not worried as long as they don't get injured.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



hasoos said:


> Detlef and Augmon maybe. Patterson and Kryapa? Doubt it, as they have never claimed a starting SF position unquestioned in their careers.


Wrong.

Both Ruben and Viktor have started far more games on the court than on the bench in their respective careers.

Both are better defenders than Detlef or Stacey ever were, also.


----------



## Dan

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



MARIS61 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Both Ruben and Viktor have started far more games on the court than on the bench in their respective careers.


viktor has started just over half of his games (58 out of 103). Ruben has started 188 out of 549.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



MARIS61 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Both Ruben and Viktor have started far more games on the court than on the bench in their respective careers.
> 
> Both are better defenders than Detlef or Stacey ever were, also.




Whoa dude. Augmon was a great defender in the NBA.


----------



## BBert

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not defending Magloire. I'm just wondering if everybody still shares the same opinion of him that they had before.


I think it's fair to call a spade a shovel. I was in support of the trade that brought him here. It seemed like a good deal based on his career to that point and our need for defense and rebounding, and his better-than-Joel offense. But I also watched him play about as poorly as humanly possible in the preseason and I posted my disgust on that pitiful performance. He came into camp out of shape and apparantly planned on getting in shape during the season. And yet he stated he expected to start. Shame on him. If he gets in shape and gets his timing down -- that's great. He can still help us. But I for one don't have anything to take back about Magloire.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I hate to see Seattle's 40th and final season opener end this way . . . OK maybe I don't. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Hap said:


> viktor has started just over half of his games (58 out of 103). Ruben has started 188 out of 549.


Oops!

Oh well, if you've got 50% you've got about half. 

I guess with Ruben he just SEEMED like he started because once he was on the court you immediately forgot about whichever "whatshisname" we were showcasing at the time.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



Redbeard said:


> I can't remember ever being able to trust a Blazers team in the fourth quarter, but this team is as close as ever. Even Clyde, Terry, Kiki, and Cliff would still fall apart.



But never when The Duck was out there with them. :allhail:


----------



## hasoos

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Sonics*



MARIS61 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Both Ruben and Viktor have started far more games on the court than on the bench in their respective careers.
> 
> Both are better defenders than Detlef or Stacey ever were, also.



Stacey Augmon was a premier defender, and I would take him in his prime over Patterson any day, because he knew how to contribute to a team effort and leave it all on the floor, and not be a total asinine team cancer. 

As for Ruben starting, the only places he has started are places where they are hurting so bad for a small forward that they have to use him as the starter. The same for Viktor. Viktor is a 3rd to 4th string guy now in Chicago, depending on matchups of the evening, and foul trouble. Both of those guys you mention are "Energy" guys. They are the type of players you bring off the bench to give you team energy when they have started slow or need a burst. Neither are starting quality SF. 

As for Detlef Schrempf, nobody ever said he was a good defender. He could school all the guys listed above offensively though, any day of the week, any game, any time. 3 time all star, 2 time 6th man of the year. He would be an easy choice over all of the above mentioned for a SF spot if given the choice.


----------

